# Fall Fashion Trends



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm at work and bored, so I was looking around on the internet and some website said these were the top ten looks for this Fall:

VOLUME - Cocoon Volume - Balenciaga Sleeves - Big Collars - Baby Doll 
DRESSES - Short Dresses - Long Tunics - Waist Cinched Frocks 
LAYERING - Skinny Leggings - Tights -  Sheer Over Opaque Tops 
OPULENCE - Baroque Brocade - Gold & Metallics - Fur Trims - Furs 
MANNISH - Wide Slouchy Trousers 
GREYS - Darkest Charcoals - Light Grey Tones - Monochrome Mix 
UNDERSTATED - Sharp Tailored Smart Suits - Trouser Suits 
MILITARY - Napoleonic Ornament - Greatcoats 
URBAN WARRIOR - Down Parkas - Biker Jackets - Body Conscious Dresses 
COUNTRY - Textured Knits - Tailored Tartan Tweeds - Equestrian 

What do you think?  Will you be following any of these trends?  Are you already?

I dig the whole layering thing and maybe a slight hint of the military thing...other than that I don't really like these predictions.


----------



## ette (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with these so far I've got pieces to do:
VOLUME: I have a bunch of empire waist, loose tops that are quite babydoll and look nice paired with leggings. I also have a few tops with bell sleeves that are quite cute.
DRESSES: I have a bunch of tunics that look cute over leggings/skinny jeans (Tsubi's or J Brands).
LAYERING: Again, I love my C&C's and love layering dresses over leggings.
GREYS: Grey is one of my fave colors lol.
MILITARY: I have this beautiful red vintage jacket with gold buttons that is very Napoleanic (although red looks baaaaaaad on me).
COUNTRY: I have 2 tweed jackets - one Free People belted trench in a blue-grey herringbone, another a poncho-type thing from Paul & Joe for Target.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2006)

GREYS - Darkest Charcoals - Light Grey Tones - Monochrome Mix 
UNDERSTATED - Sharp Tailored Smart Suits - Trouser Suits 
VOLUME - Cocoon Volume - Balenciaga Sleeves - Big Collars - Baby Doll 
DRESSES - Short Dresses - Long Tunics - Waist Cinched Frocks


----------



## angeldust (Sep 10, 2006)

i love skinny jeans & alexander mcqueen scarves,  trouser suits 
 military jackets, tweed Jackets ala chanel, teabag skirts &slouch boots. 

i really love chloe handbags and dior glossy sunglasses right now too.


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 12, 2006)

I have my new metallic purse that fits "opulence", though the only others I'd try are shear over opaque layers and maybe long tunics.


----------



## sophette (Sep 13, 2006)

VOLUME - I've got a few babydoll dresses and tops. And of course, the puffball [bubble] skirts. 
DRESSES - Alot of dresses for this winter. Quite a few wrap dresses.
LAYERING - I always layer, so yes, I'll be carrying this on.
OPULENCE - I have a bag in pewter that could go for this style.
MANNISH - Nope, would completely drown me. I'm only 5ft2 so it would be too overpowering.
GREYS - Yes for sure. Tops.
UNDERSTATED - Nope.
MILITARY - Great coats, maybe.
URBAN WARRIOR - Nope.
COUNTRY - Nope.


----------



## Naheed (Sep 16, 2006)

VOLUME - eh, i don't need any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




DRESSES - its cold...
LAYERING - alwayssss
OPULENCE - yes!
MANNISH - agreed
GREYS - LOVELOVE
UNDERSTATED - ^
MILITARY - military jackets are hot.
URBAN WARRIOR - wow.
COUNTRY - you mean, 'lumberjack?' haha


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 16, 2006)

DRESSES - Short Dresses - Long Tunics - Waist Cinched Frocks 
LAYERING - Skinny Leggings - Tights - Sheer Over Opaque Tops 
GREYS - Darkest Charcoals - Light Grey Tones - Monochrome Mix 
UNDERSTATED - Sharp Tailored Smart Suits - Trouser Suits 
MILITARY - Napoleonic Ornament - Greatcoats 
URBAN WARRIOR - Down Parkas - Biker Jackets - Body Conscious Dresses 

i wouldn't say i'll rock these because they're trendy per se, but rather i like them. i really want a military-inspired coat in red this season though...and i love waist-cinching, it's super-flattering


----------



## Cyn (Sep 16, 2006)

I currently own:

VOLUME - Baby Doll (don't need more volume, really)
LAYERING - (adds too much bulk)
OPULENCE -  Fur Trims 
MANNISH - Wide Slouchy Trousers 
GREYS - Darkest Charcoals (grey is the new black?)
UNDERSTATED - Trouser Suits ( I love these, I actually have a few but I need to get the legs hemmed)
URBAN WARRIOR - Down Parkas (not a huge poofy one, but a scaled down quilted one)

What do you think?  Will you be following any of these trends?  Are you already?

I wish I had more waist-cinched dresses, and I wish skinny jeans worked on me, but I am wearing straight leg jeans instead, they look better. I wish I could wear trouser suits every day.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyn* 
_I wish I had more waist-cinched dresses, and I wish skinny jeans worked on me, but I am wearing straight leg jeans instead, they look better. I wish I could wear trouser suits every day._

 

I have yet to try skinny jeans or even straight leg.  I want to, but everytime I buy pants I go straight for the boot cut, haha.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_
i wouldn't say i'll rock these because they're trendy per se, but rather i like them. i really want a military-inspired coat in red this season though...and i love waist-cinching, it's super-flattering_

 

Oooooo that would be a super hot coat!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naheed* 
_COUNTRY - you mean, 'lumberjack?' haha_

 

Hahahaha!


----------

